# I would like a uk legal folder but what?



## spankone (Mar 25, 2010)

I really fancy a non locking folder uk legal edc type knife. I really like the idea of a spyderco uk penkife, but they are to expensive for my pocket. can some one recomend some thing like the spyderco just cheaper.


----------



## etherealshade (Mar 25, 2010)

Non locking, sub 3 inch folders are UK legal, although you should still be careful about carrying them around without justification. In that category though, are almost all 'swiss army' style knives, which make great EDC knives if that's your sort of style.

A useful site is Heinnie Haynes; they have an entire category of UK legal carry knives, so you can have a browse through that and see what you might like.


----------



## spankone (Mar 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:

I've already got 4 sak and was after some thing abit different. I'll check the link out


----------



## carrot (Mar 25, 2010)

Check out the new Spyderco Lightweight UK, which should be coming out this or next month, they are the same design as the regular UK but made of FRN and with cheaper steel. Price will be well under $50 and made at Spyderco's Golden facility.


----------



## spankone (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.handyniknaks.co.uk/spyde...htweight-knife-spyderco-c94-knives-1044-p.asp


thank you very much I think thats a must have at that price


----------



## cave dave (Mar 26, 2010)

Boker has a one coming out soon. MSRP =$40 but available for much less.
CHAD LOS BANOS XS


----------



## *Jijoel* (Mar 29, 2010)

Lowbudget Ukpk.


You probably have to have some patience but the release will be very soon.

Look at my review.


http://knifereviews.org/index.php/home/folding-knives/spyderco/152-spyderco-ukpk-lightweight


----------



## Essexman (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a UKPK with custom CF scales, but living in a urban area I don't take it out much due to Joe Blogs perception of how big it looks.

If you really like the UKPK them wait for the new cheap one to come out. 

But there are many knives that suit being a UK EDC.....

For the cheapest UK EDC made by spyderco you need to buy a little Bug for your keys.

Another cheap and good knife is a svord peasant friction folder 

If you want really cheap go for a SAK solo at 7dayshop.com or the SAK Soldier. I had the soldier for about a year, great little knife, then went on a camping holiday with my family and my sister. My sister ended up keeping the soldier!

Let us know what you go for?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 2, 2010)

I must get one of those Spyderco Bugs! Out of stock ATM sadly.



Essexman :wave:


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 2, 2010)

They also make the Honeybee (a bit bigger) and another new one larger still (name escapes me), but all UK legal.

On a side note I have a UKPK and a Bob T slipit and they are both excellent. I honestly wouldn't have thought about dropping that kind of cash on a penknife until I had a chance to play with one (thanks CDosRun). They are amazing quality and just feel perfect. I now carry one everywhere
The new lightweight UKPK looks like a real winner - I can't wait


----------



## Essexman (Apr 2, 2010)

Another great UK legal EDC is the Byrd wings slipit and not to bad at £34.




Nyctophiliac + Meganoggin fancy a pint ? :wave:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I must get one of those Spyderco Bugs! Out of stock ATM sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Essexman :wave:



Like this one.


----------



## Essexman (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's some pics of my UK legal EDC's

Small single blade SAK modded with Ti scales.





Bug (as above) and SOG micron ?





My Carbon fibre UKPK





TW Ablett made in sheffield





Old penknife gifted to me from a gent at work (because he thought I have too many modern knives)





I saved the best til last, a custom Russell White slipjoint. Sorry to say I don't own this gem, it was on loan for a few weeks. A fantastic little gentlemans folder with great workmanship hand made by Russ in sheffield. If anyone it taken by his work he can be contacted on the britshblades.com forum.


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 2, 2010)

Essexman said:


> Nyctophiliac + Meganoggin fancy a pint ? :wave:



Sounds good I'm working on it (this weekend is a bit congested)!


----------



## *Jijoel* (Apr 3, 2010)

Meganoggin said:


> They also make the Honeybee (a bit bigger) and another new one larger still (name escapes me), but all UK legal.




The slipjoint kiwi?


----------



## carrot (Apr 3, 2010)

The Grasshopper?


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 4, 2010)

carrot said:


> The Grasshopper?



Well done Carrot! That's the one :wave:


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 4, 2010)

Try A Chambriard (With corkscrew). I have one and love it for Pic Nics.


----------



## mon90ey (May 20, 2010)

Not exactly sure what the UK legal limits are, however, a Gerber L.S.T. magnum Jr. just might fit the bill. 420 Stainless plain or serratted blade that's easy to sharpen, light as air, and grown men have been known to dress whole elk with them, wipe them off and put them away in their pockets. They're made in USA. Just a thought...Here's a link...................

http://www.gerbergear.com/index.php/product/id/194


----------



## Yavox (May 20, 2010)

spankone said:


> I really fancy a non locking folder uk legal edc type knife. I really like the idea of a spyderco uk penkife, but they are to expensive for my pocket. can some one recomend some thing like the spyderco just cheaper.




Why do you really need an UK *legal* folder? Is there anything really serious that can happen if the police catches you with an non-legal one (except from asking why you have such a knife and babbling about not doing it again)? Has it ever happened in UK that somebody with no criminal record and not looking/talking like a person obviously able of doing something wrong has suffered any consequences due to having a knife?

I am by no means questioning the idea of having something legal, just asking out of curiosity...


----------



## Essexman (May 21, 2010)

mon90ey said:


> Not exactly sure what the UK legal limits are, however, a Gerber L.S.T. magnum Jr. just might fit the bill. 420 Stainless plain or serratted blade that's easy to sharpen, light as air, and grown men have been known to dress whole elk with them, wipe them off and put them away in their pockets. They're made in USA. Just a thought...Here's a link...................
> 
> http://www.gerbergear.com/index.php/product/id/194


 
UK legal = sub 3 inch slipjoint for EDC

Therefore Gerber L.S.T. magnum Jr = fail :sigh:


----------



## Styerman (May 21, 2010)

Victorinox Alox Soldier/Pioneer - highfunction low price . The Farmer is also a good choice for outdoor use .

Chris


----------



## hatman (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Thanks for posting link to UKPK review*

Question: for fans of the Caly3/Caly Jr./Sage who DON'T live in the UK, is there any advantage to a non-locking, similar-sized folder?


----------



## Mdinana (May 23, 2010)

I think you're allowed to fold paper over there...


----------



## Essexman (May 23, 2010)

Mdinana said:


> I think you're allowed to fold paper over there...


 
I take that as a light hearted comment on our knife laws?

May I ask which part of the world you live in and how your local EDC laws affect you?


----------

